# Walrus Audio Monument Tremolo V2



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Thinking of getting this when it comes to Canada some time next week. I love harmonic Tremolo and I love how that mode sounds in the monument. I also like that there's a tap tempo built in, in case you need it and that it's got just the right amount of controls for me. Like I'm definitely not ready for the Chase Bliss Gravitas. So, any love for harmonic trem pedals? Anyone have the V1? I'd love to hear your thoughts! 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...-audio-monument-harmonic-tap-tremolo-pedal-v2


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

The Gravitas is in my top 5 pedal wants. Will your nearest L&M stock this? I believe one of the Edmonton locations has a discounted WA Descent that I've really also really pined for.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Yelir said:


> The Gravitas is in my top 5 pedal wants. Will your nearest L&M stock this? I believe one of the Edmonton locations has a discounted WA Descent that I've really also really pined for.


I messaged LnM and looks like they will definitely be getting it soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2019)

This is a video great listen/watch for tremolo, old Fender amps, really nice drives and some killer slide playing. As a side note, I have a Voodoo Lab 4 knob tremolo. It has volume and blend knobs. This give a similar effect to harmonic tremolo. Probably not as complex in person as harmonic trem, but with the volume and blend set it does the trick.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Player99 said:


> This is a video great listen/watch for tremolo, old Fender amps, really nice drives and some killer slide playing. As a side note, I have a Voodoo Lab 4 knob tremolo. It has volume and blend knobs. This give a similar effect to harmonic tremolo. Probably not as complex in person as harmonic trem, but with the volume and blend set it does the trick.


Haha I've seen this episode so so many times. That's where I discovered harmonic trem (like many people) and I'd already been following Joey Landreth a long time before that. Just an unbelievable guitarist.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Annnd the monument V 2 is out! Though only Sweetwater seems to have it. It's not on the walrus audio website either..


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

So I ordered this from Cosmo Music last week and they've placed the order with Walrus. With any luck, it'll be here in a week! Anybody else get into harmonic trem recently?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The real advantage of harmonic tremolo, at least for me, is that it's one of those things you feel you can simply leave on. I find the more obvious pulsing of a regular tremolo to be distracting at times. Because the signal never really "goes away" in a harmonic tremolo, it demands less attention-allocation. IN some respects, the difference between regular and harmonic tremolo, in perceptual/attentional terms, is like the difference between phasers and uni-vibes. Yes, they both pulse, but the one (phasers and tremolos) seizes your attention and demands you focus on that. Vibes and harmonic tremolo are more nuanced, and the sort of thing that can exist in the background. If I had to rank tremolos, it would be harmonic #1, bias #2, and opto #3. I don't _dislike _normal tremolo; I just like the others better.


----------

